# Kabellänge für ca. 120A 3Phasen



## Robot-Sun (11 Dezember 2007)

Hi.
Find leider in meinen Formelsammlungen/Internet nicht wie die zulässige Leitungslänge bei 35mm² bzw 50mm² sein darf. (Drehstrom)
I = 110A (Verlegung im freien)


----------



## marlob (11 Dezember 2007)

Robot-Sun schrieb:


> Hi.
> Find leider in meinen Formelsammlungen/Internet nicht wie die zulässige Leitungslänge bei 35mm² bzw 50mm² sein darf. (Drehstrom)
> I = 110A (Verlegung im freien)



Selber rechnen
Der max. Spannungsfall soll nach DIN VDE 0100 Teil 520 glaube ich nicht grösser als 4% sein.
Die passenden Formeln dazu gibt es hier oder im angehängtem pdf-file
Du musst die Formel nur noch umstellen


----------



## Zimbo30 (11 Dezember 2007)

Habe mir mal eine kleine Excel Tabelle angelegt.
Vielleicht hilft die Dir ja weiter. 
In den roten Feldern ist auch die Formel zur Berechnung hinterlegt.


----------



## marlob (11 Dezember 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Habe mir mal eine kleine Excel Tabelle angelegt.
> Vielleicht hilft die Dir ja weiter.
> In den roten Feldern ist auch die Formel zur Berechnung hinterlegt.


Deine Formeln gelten für Wechselstrom. Du berechnest dort in deiner Formel
P=U*I*cos(phi), für Drehstrom gilt aber P=Wurzel(3)*U*I*cos(phi)


----------



## Zimbo30 (11 Dezember 2007)

Die Exceltabelle hat 2 Blätter, Schau mal unten.
Da gibt es 400VAC und 230VAC.


----------



## marlob (11 Dezember 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Die Exceltabelle hat 2 Blätter, Schau mal unten.
> Da gibt es 400VAC und 230VAC.


Stimmt, habe ich nicht gesehen. Jetzt muss die Formel nur noch umgestellt werden, so das er die Länge berechnen kann
Aber das soll er ja wohl selber können.


----------

